# random porn in android phone history- virus?



## teacup.tiger (Aug 21, 2011)

i have a tmobile comet, it is an android phone and i let my younger brother use it. i asked him not to look at porn with my phone ( and he is saying he didnt) yet there is a site in the history. i know it is porn, and i asked him, but he swears he was redirected there from trying to visit google. is he telling the truth? im freaked out that there may be a virus... my phone is acting pretty normal though :/ plz help.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Chances are, there is no virus. Android viruses are still somewhat rare, although they will be getting bigger soon.

Sorry to say, but you're younger brother is probably lying to you.


----------

